
Snapcode lets you take a picture of code and run it - jerodsanto
https://github.com/sergeichestakov/snapcode
======
rvz
Your project is very cool and interesting, given its close to magic. However
you might want to consider a name change...[0]

Wouldn't want this project to be ruined by Snap's army of brutish trademark
lawyers or have a repeat of what happened to this unlucky guy. [1]

[0] [https://support.snapchat.com/en-GB/a/about-
snapcodes](https://support.snapchat.com/en-GB/a/about-snapcodes)

[1]
[https://theregister.com/2020/04/28/snapchat_domain_name_come...](https://theregister.com/2020/04/28/snapchat_domain_name_comedy_1m_sale/)

